# Samsung Galaxy 4 Note black screen



## GoFigureItOut (Feb 27, 2018)

A friend of mine wants me to back up her phone. The problem is the screen does not come on. I did some Googling and came across a program called FonePaw.

The suite has an option called Broken Android Data Extraction.  I looked through the step-by-step instructions. Basically, you put the phone in download mode, and the program do its thing.

My question is: can the procedure be done without the FonePaw program? Download mode is power+home+volume down button. Once the phone is booted in download mode, I should be able to hook it up to my PC and get the flies, right? Or is it worth the investment to purchase FonePaw?

On second, thought a MHL cable might be the way to go


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 5, 2018)

Boot up the phone (doesn't matter if the screen comes up or not). If there was a pattern/pin etc, take a look at the same phone interface on YouTube/elsewhere and try to figure out the positions of the respective buttons on the screen. After unlocking, connect the USB cable and take all the data you need.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Mar 10, 2018)

Genius.


----------

